# [gelöst]Probleme beim emergen von "splashutils"

## buthus

Hallo Leute,

ich kann derzeit keine splashutils mergen. Folgende Fehlermeldung

```
/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/module.h:49: error: field 'attr' has incomplete type

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/module.h:60: error: field 'kobj' has incomplete type

In file included from /usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/backlight.h:11,

                 from /usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/fb.h:4,

                 from splash.h:32,

                 from kernel.c:27:

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/device.h:38: error: field 'subsys' has incomplete type

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/device.h:39: error: field 'drivers' has incomplete type

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/device.h:40: error: field 'devices' has incomplete type

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/device.h:54: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'pm_message_t'

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/device.h:77: error: field 'attr' has incomplete type

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/device.h:93: error: field 'kobj' has incomplete type

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/device.h:102: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'pm_message_t'

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/device.h:118: error: field 'attr' has incomplete type

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/device.h:143: error: field 'subsys' has incomplete type

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/device.h:144: error: field 'children' has incomplete type

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/device.h:145: error: field 'devices' has incomplete type

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/device.h:146: error: field 'interfaces' has incomplete type

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/device.h:147: error: field 'sem' has incomplete type

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/device.h:164: error: field 'attr' has incomplete type

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/device.h:176: error: field 'attr' has incomplete type

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/device.h:214: error: field 'node' has incomplete type

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/device.h:216: error: field 'kobj' has incomplete type

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/device.h:229: error: 'KOBJ_NAME_LEN' undeclared here (not in a function)

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/device.h:264: error: field 'node' has incomplete type

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/device.h:287: error: field 'attr' has incomplete type

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/device.h:306: error: field 'kobj' has incomplete type

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/device.h:311: error: field 'sem' has incomplete type

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/device.h:323: error: field 'power' has incomplete type

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/device.h:325: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'u64'

In file included from /usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/notifier.h:13,

                 from /usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/backlight.h:12,

                 from /usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/fb.h:4,

                 from splash.h:32,

                 from kernel.c:27:

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/mutex.h:51: error: field 'wait_list' has incomplete type

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/mutex.h:67: error: field 'list' has incomplete type

In file included from /usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/backlight.h:12,

                 from /usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/fb.h:4,

                 from splash.h:32,

                 from kernel.c:27:

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/notifier.h:47: error: field 'rwsem' has incomplete type

In file included from /usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/fb.h:4,

                 from splash.h:32,

                 from kernel.c:27:

/usr/lib/klibc/include/linux/backlight.h:47: error: field 'sem' has incomplete type

make: *** [objs/kernel/kernel.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-1.3-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  splashutils-1.3-r2.ebuild, line 128:   Called die
```

Hier mein emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1/vanilla, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

Last Sync: Mon, 11 Sep 2006 07:50:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: 2.0.0_rc2-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.3-r3

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: [Not Present]

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/xgl-coffee /usr/local/overlays/local /usr/local/overlays/gentoo-de /usr/local/portage /usr/local/overlays/beyond /usr/local/xgl-coffee/xgl-testing /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/viper-sources"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apache2 apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cli crypt cups dlloader dri eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kernel_linux libg++ libwww linguas_de mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia vorbis xml xmms xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Könnt Ihr mir einen Tip geben?

Denn wegen dem splashutils weigert sich auch mein --depclean.

Danke!Last edited by buthus on Mon Sep 11, 2006 1:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi, hier ein kleiner Tipp am Rande:

Versuch mal dev-libs/klibc neu zu emergen :)

----------

## buthus

Danke, nun gehts!

Wie hängen die Pakete zusammen? Bzw. wie kam es zu dem Fehler?

----------

